# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Чёрный юмор

## Russofeel

есть ли идеи в отношении такого явления, как "чёрный юмор"?
как лучше перевести на англицкий: dark или black?
типа  _маленький мальчик нашёл пулемёт / больше в деревне никто не живет._
есть на этом форуме специалисты по этой теме?[/b]

----------


## Victor

Black humour

----------


## garmonistka

Думаю, что в русских анекдотах чаще используют черный юмор чем у нас. Может быть это связано с русской психологией, не знаю...  ::

----------


## Russofeel

а что в русском психологии, на Ваш взгляд, иного, чем у Вас (если не секрет, кто вы?)
и чем чёрный юмор от лимериков отличается?
============================= _мне мама выколола глазки, 
чтоб я в шкафу варенье не нашел.
теперь не вижу я, и не читаю сказки.
зато я нюхаю и слышу хорошо._

----------


## garmonistka

> а что в русском психологии, на Ваш взгляд, иного, чем у Вас (если не секрет, кто вы?)

 
и чем чёрный юмор от лимериков отличается?
there was a young lady from Thrace
whose corset no longer would lace
her mother said: "Nelly, 
there's more in your belly
than ever went in through your face 
or  
there once was a pious young priest
who lived almost wholy on yeast
for he said: "It is plain
we must all rise again
And I want to get started at least" 
versus 
мне мама выколола глазки, 
чтоб я в шкафу варенье не нашел.
теперь не вижу я, и не читаю сказки.
зато я нюхаю и слышу хорошо...... 
But before maybe before we get into a heated discussion, lets agree on our definitions. What in fact is black humour.... I am not quite sure myself. 
ps Не секрет...я бельгийка.

----------


## Victor

A small selection of "blacks": 
Зима, холод. Встречаются два мужика. Один из них, с огромной собакой, говорит
второму:
- Согреться хочешь?
- Хочу.
- Фас!!!  
Hа pынке девyшка покyпает шyбкy.
Сколько стоит эта шyбка?
- 5000.
- А за кpасивые глаза 500 сбpосите? Пpодавец, подyмав:
- Hy ладно, выковыpивай.

----------


## garmonistka

What does the command "Фас" mean??  ::

----------


## Friendy

It tells the dog to throw at the object (in our case at the second man).

----------


## Victor

Yeah, the same as "Взять его!".   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Oh dear   ::   
Oh and for the edification of the Russians using this forum: 
Q. What is grey and gives off light?
A. An electric elephant. 
Q. How does an elephant get into a tree?
A. He clambers onto an acorn and waits for it to grow. 
Q. How does and elephant get out of that oak tree?
A. It gets onto a leaf and waits for autumn. 
Q. What time is it when an elephant sits on a fence.
A. Time to buy a new fence. 
Q. How can you tell an elephant has been in your fridge? 
A. You can see its footprints in the butter. 
Q. How do you fit five elephants in a lada?
A. Two in front and three in the back. 
Q. What did the grape say when the elephant stood on it?
A. Nothing, it just let out a little whine. 
Q. Why do elephants wear dark glasses?
A. If so many jokes were told about you, would you like to be recognised?

----------


## mike

Man, garmonistka...  Those jokes are dark humor in the sense that they should've never seen the light of day.    ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Man, garmonistka...

 Excuse me mister it is Woman, garmonistka. Even better would be po-russki: Девушка.... 
Dear Mike, elephant jokes are just as much part of British culture, as черный юмор is a part of Russian culture. You cannot just censure a part because you don't like it.

----------


## Jasper May

Ah, but elephant jokes can be seen in every western-European country. Some of those awful, awful jokes also feature regularly in Dutch jokebooks...  
Could you give me some more examples of черный юмор? Sounds like fun. ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Ah, but elephant jokes can be seen in every western-European country. Some of those awful, awful jokes also feature regularly in Dutch jokebooks...  
> Could you give me some more examples of черный юмор? Sounds like fun.

 I think we had a thread with садистские стишки previously - Allegedly it is a form of children's culture.   http://web.ic.tsu.ru/~sergevc/frames/sadist.htm

----------


## Eeyore

> Could you give me some more examples of черный юмор? Sounds like fun.

 Ok, here are some more examples:
Водителю такси, нашедшему документы под грифом "Совершенно секретно" предлагается застрелиться самому. 
Последняя запись обнаруженная в чёрном ящике потерпевшего крушение самолёта: "Пап, а пап дай порулить..." (by the way it was real history). 
Внучек просит дедушку:
- Дедушка, купи мне велосипед.
- Зачем тебе велосипед, я же тебе ножки оторвал.
- А я на него смотреть буду.
Дедушка, делая двумя пальцами рогатину:
- Ух ты мой глазастенький!.. 
Парень из армии присылает домой гранату.
- Бабушка, если ты дёрнешь за это колечко, то я получу 3 дня отпуска...

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Dear Mike, elephant jokes are just as much part of British culture, as черный юмор is a part of Russian culture.

 There's also an elephant joke in Russian. Something about a Soviet, German, American and Bulgarian elephant... But I forgot how it went...   ::  Does anybody here know?

----------


## Propp

Про слонов и холодильники (нужно задавать эти вопросы незнающему человеку и следить за его реакцией). 
1. Как засунуть слона в холодильник? 
а) Открыть холодильник
б) Положить туда слона
в) Закрыть холодильник 
2. Как засунуть жирафа в холодильник? 
а) Открыть холодильник
б) Вынуть оттуда слона
в) Положить туда жирафа
г) Закрыть холодильник 
3. Лев позвал всех зверей на собрание. Пришли все, кроме одного. Кто это? 
Жираф -- он же в холодильнике! 
4. Как бы вы пересекли реку, в которой водятся крокодилы? 
Переплыл бы, ведь они все у льва на собрании. 
------------------
Правда, это не чёрный юмор, а скорее абсурдный, вроде анекдота про ёжика:
"Туманное утро, мужик идёт по лесу. Вдруг из тумана появляется ёжик и говорит
- Мужик, у тебя верёвка есть?
- Нет.
Ёжик исчезает.
Через несколько часов он снова появляется перед мужиком, протягивает верёвку и говорит:
- На!" 
Или про панка:
Идёт панк и за собой верёвочку тянет. Люди его спрашивают: "Зачем ты за собой верёвочку тянешь?" А он отвечает: "А что же, мне теперь её перед собой толкать что-ли?"

----------


## Zeus

Да, абсурдизмы не менее интересны  ::  Или вот пара примеров, связанная с русской лингвистикой  ::  
Деревня. Поздний вечер. Дом. Скрип подъезжающей телеги. Стук в дверь:
-- Хозяин, вам дрова нужны?
-- Нет, милок, спасибо.
Наутро хозяин просыпается - а дров в сарае нет  ::   
-- Как узнать пол* мыши?
-- Надо пустить её на пол*. Если побежал - значит, он. Если побежала - то она  ::  
----
* догадались о значениях?  ::

----------


## Kudeyarytch

Присоединюсь с Вашего позволения. 
Отличный образчик абсурдизма на мой взгляд (пусть и старше карламаркса): 
Холодильник. На полке два помидора. Между ними диалог.
- Холодно...
- А!!! Говорящий помидор! 
Черного юмора, абсурдизма и "русского" юмора: 
Девочка выходит из леса. На поляне Дед Мороз крутит над собою Снегурочку за косу. 
Девочка: Дедушка, что ты делаешь, ей наверное больно.
Дед (устало): Не волнуйся, девочка, она мертвая. 
Элемент "русского" юмора - в слове "устало". Иностранцы не реагируют. Русские считают, что именно это смешно.

----------


## al

Мои пять копеек  ::  
Ползет по стене кирпич - и вдруг видит: висит календарь. Ну он и спрашивает:
- Эй, календарь, сколько время?
- Сегодня среда.
- Ура! Скоро лето! 
Идет как-то лысый по пустыне. И тут его из-за угла за волосы хватают и башкой об асфальт. 
По реке плывет кирпич,
Деревянный, как стекло.
Ну и пусть себе плывет,
Нам не нужен пенопласт. 
----- 
Летят две вороны на дозвуковой скорости:
- Стена!
- Вижу!
Шмяк. Шмяк. 
Летят две вороны со скоростью звука:
- Стена!
Шмяк.
- Вижу!
Шмяк. 
Летят две вороны на сверхзвуковой скорости:
Шмяк. Шмяк.
- Вижу!
- Стена!

----------


## JJ

> Да, абсурдизмы не менее интересны

 Например эта частушка: 
По реке плывет топор 
из села Чугуева, 
Ну и пусть себе плывет 
железяка х@#%а... 
Down the river drifts an axe 
From the town of Byron. 
Let it float by itself- 
F@#$ing piece of iron!!!    Here is more stuff like this

----------


## Victor

> Идет как-то лысый по пустыне. И тут его из-за угла за волосы хватают и башкой об асфальт

   ::   ::   ::   
Помню как-то на уроке рассказали: 
Упала ложка и даааваай валяться!!! 
Тупо, но ужасно смеялись! [/quote]

----------


## Russofeel

честно говоря, была мысль, что на заграничных форумах больше придерживаются одной заявленной темы. ан нет. абсурдистские стишки - это другое. а вопрос был про черный юмор.
как-нить опубликую свою работу на эту тему.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Да, мне кажется, что дискуссия свернула на то, что я бы определил как "школьный юмор" (школьные маразмы, проще говоря). Хотя это тоже интересная тема для исследования. Приколы типа "Летели два крокодила, один зеленый, а другой - в Африку. Сколько лет ежику?" всегда были популярны. 
Но все-таки, это не черный юмор. Черный юмор обязательно должен быть мрачным и очень циничным, иначе это уже что-то другое.

----------


## Russofeel

вопрос, который меня мучит: неужели черный юмор в том виде, в к-м он существует (не беря в расчет лимерики, бр.Гримм, обэреутов) это проявление русской ментальности? насколько это характерно именно для русских? что в нем национально-специфического? жестокость? депрессивность? агрессивнсть? отсутствие сочувствия? неумение пожалеть? надсмехательность - в  конце концов????   ::

----------


## Scorpio

А-а-а, так вот к чему все это!!! А я, признаться, не догадался.   ::   
Русофил(ка), не расстраивайтесь. По моему, абсолютно *ничего* такого уж национально-специфического в нашем черном юморе нет. Это у всех есть. Если мои слова не убеждают, вот хороший примерчик:  *Edward Gorey - The Gastly Crumb Tines*  _
A is for Amy who fell down the stairs,
B is for Basil assaulted by bears.
C is for Clair who wasted away,
D is for Desmond thrown out of the sleigh.
E is for Ernest who choked on a peach,
F is for Fanny, sucked dry by a leech.
G is for George, smothered under a rug,
H is for Hector, done in by a thug.
I is for Ida who drowned in the lake,
J is for James who took lye, by mistake.
K is for Kate who was struck with an axe,
L is for Leo who swallowed some tacks.
M is for Maud who was swept out to sea,
N is for Nevil who died of enui.
O is for Olive, run through with an awl,
P is for Prue, trampled flat in a brawl
Q is for Quinton who sank in a mire,
R is for Rhoda, consumed by a fire.
S is for Susan who parished of fits,
T is for Titas who flew into bits.
U is for Una who slipped down a drain,
V is for Victor, squashed under a train.
W is for Winie, embedded in ice,
X is for Xercies, devoured by mice.
Y is for Yoric whose head was bashed in,
Z is for Zilla who drank too much gin._  
Мне в свое время этот садистский стишок очень понравился...

----------


## Tu-160

Сегодня на парте прочитал: 
Два мясника на шершавой фанерке
Делали шилом аборт пионерке.
Рядом стоял пионерский вожатый.
Вынутый плод он прикончил лопатой.

----------


## Harley

> Мои пять копеек  
> Летят две вороны на дозвуковой скорости:
> - Стена!
> - Вижу!
> Шмяк. Шмяк. 
> Летят две вороны со скоростью звука:
> - Стена!
> Шмяк.
> - Вижу!
> ...

  ROFL!   

> Думаю, что в русских анекдотах чаще используют черный юмор чем у нас. Может быть это связано с русской психологией, не знаю...

  One word: Snatch! That movie rox 
ok now for the imput... 
This is Ukrainian joke but I'm sure Russians will get it. 
эй Иванко, лови топор.
Гххх
Да ты не гыкай, ты скажи поймав чи ни? 
Hey Ivanko catch an axe
Guhhh
Don't tell me guh, tell me you got it or not. 
...kind of looses the meaning in translation :/

----------


## fortheether

In the hospital, a man in a white robe walks from one patient to another and asks their height.
 One patient:
 - Doctor, instead of asking such stupid questions you should've treated us better
 - I am not a doctor, I am а carpenter 
 *** Original: 
 "В пaлaту зaxoдит мужчинa в бeлoм xaлaтe. Дeлaeт oпpoc бoльныx:
 -- У тeбя кaкoй pocт, a у тeбя, a у тeбя?
 -- Пpи чeм тут pocт, дoктop, лeчили бы лучшe.
 -- Я нe дoктop, я плoтник..." 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

In a drugstore, an employee to a visitor: 
 No, no mister. To buy cyanide poisoning you need to have a prescription.
 It's not enough just to show me a photo of your mother-in-law 
 *** Original: 
 Аптекаpь покупателю:
 - Hет, нет. Чтобы купить мышьяк, нужен pецепт с печатью.
 Одной фотогpафии вашей тёщи, к сожалению, недостаточно

----------


## fortheether

Any recommendations please of Russian Dark Humor books/movies that I can borrow from rutracker? 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

- Я на права не сдала.
- Что завалила? Практику, теорию?
- Пешехода завалила...   
На задней части кузова грязного грузовика:
"Обгоняй! Кто-то ждёт твои почки..."   
Окулист - пациенту:
- У меня для вас две новости. Хорошая и плохая. С какой начать?
- С хорошей, доктор.
- Скоро вы сможете читать без очков.
- Боже! Доктор! Это чудо! Но... как же... я ведь и в очках почти ничего не вижу... Как же я буду читать без очков-то?!
- Пальцами, мой дорогой, пальцами!   
В комнату вбегает бледная горничная:
- Мадам! Ваш муж лежит без дыхания посреди гостиной, в руке у него какая-то бумажка, а рядом свёрток.
- Наконец-то прибыла заказанная мною шуба!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Летят две вороны на сверхзвуковой скорости:
> Шмяк. Шмяк.
> - Вижу!
> - Стена!

 Шмяк. Шмяк.
- !ужиВ
- !анетС
Однажды полетели две вороны на сверхсветовой скорости... 
P.S. A well-known English limerick: 
There was a young woman, Miss Bright,
Whose speed was much faster than light.
She went out one day
In a relative way
And returned on the previous night!

----------


## Throbert McGee

My translation of some "classics" from my childhood. 
Как уместить пять младенцев в одно ведро?
Блендером.
А как их вынуть?
Соломинкой. 
---- 
Что это:  Маленькое, зелёное, быстро-быстро кружится, потом красное? 
- Лягушка в блендере. 
Что это:  Маленькое, зелёное, медленно кружится, и вдруг взрывается?? 
- Лягушка в микроволновой печке. 
Что это: Маленькое, чёрное-жёлтоватое, и пушистое? 
- Та же лягушка, спустя неделю. 
--- 
In fact, there was a whole "genre" of Dead Baby Jokes -- essentially, they were Elephant Jokes but with a sadistic element. And in some cases, the Dead Baby Jokes were changed into Dead Frog Jokes, to make them slightly less sadistic (although still disgusting).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> - Я на права не сдала.
> - Что завалила? Практику, теорию?
> - Пешехода завалила...

 LOL! This one's not so easy to translate, because завалить can have a number of different meanings. But here's my best try (although I had to change the last line quite a bit): 
"I didn't pass the test for my driver's license..."
"Did you fail the written part, or did you fail the behind-the-wheel part?"
"I failed to *not* kill any pedestrians." 
P.S. After thinking about it some more, I think another way to render завалить here could be "Did you run into difficulties with the written test, or the driving test?" -- "I didn't run into difficulties; I ran into a pedestrian."

----------


## it-ogo

Авиалайнер потерпел крушение над океаном. Капитан, штурман и стюардесса оказались на тропическом необитаемом острове. 
Через неделю капитан сказал: "Довольно разврата!" - и застрелил стюардессу. 
Ещё через неделю капитан сказал: "Довольно разврата!" - и закопал стюардессу. 
Ещё через неделю капитан сказал: "Довольно разврата!" - и откопал стюардессу.

----------


## maxmixiv

Мёртвая голова катится по дороге, и посиневшие губы шепчут: "Вот так сходил за хлебцем!"

----------


## maxmixiv

Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

----------


## maxmixiv

Идет Винни-Пух с окровавленной лопатой, навстречу Кролик.
      - Винни, а чего ты с лопатой?
      - Да вот, Пятачка хоронил.
      - А почему лопата в крови?
      - А он, гад, два раза вылезал.
***
      Винни-Пух приходит к Пятачку и говорит:
      - Я хочу открыть кооператив "Медок". Ты мне поможешь?
      - Ух ты! Конечно! Мед будешь продавать?
      - Нет, мед я буду покупать, а продавать я буду свинину.
***
Винни Пух и Пятачок идут по дороге. Вдруг Винни Пух останавливается и дает Пятачку по морде.
- За что, Винни?!
- От вас, свиней, всего можно ожидать!

----------


## maxmixiv

Красная пашечка (А.Иванов) | Вокруг Смеха.ру

----------


## Sergey_

a podcast about Russian humor (in English)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Винни-Пух приходит к Пятачку и говорит:
> - Я хочу открыть кооператив "Медок". Ты мне поможешь?
> - Ух ты! Конечно! Мед будешь продавать?
> - Нет, мед я буду покупать, а продавать я буду свинину.

 I love this one!  
I would point out that, as far as know, there are no analogous jokes in English about Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck, or about Tom and Jerry. 
Possibly such jokes would be completely superfluous, because the original cartoons (especially from the "Golden Age" of the 1930s/1940s) were _already_ full of sadistic violence, as well as sarcasm and sexual humor. See, for example, Tex Avery's famous parody of Красная Шапочка, from 1943:   
So, possibly, the Винни-Пух cartoons became a natural inspiration for "underground" dark humor because the Soviet system of film censorship made it impossible for an animator like Tex Avery to flourish publicly?

----------


## Paul G.

> So, possibly, the Винни-Пух cartoons became a natural inspiration for "underground" dark humor because the Soviet system of film censorship made it impossible for an animator like Tex Avery to flourish publicly?

 You have a weird view on the USSR. That's not the censorship, it's just a philosophy of the Soviet society: little kids don't have to see any kind of violence. So the censorship is a secondary question.
P.S. If Americans like "sadistic" cartoons, because they grew up with them, they must like the shootings of kids too.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> You have a weird view on the USSR. That's not the censorship, it's just a philosophy of the Soviet society: little kids don't have to see any kind of violence.

 So, Soviet animators were free to produce violent cartoons for _adult_ audiences? 
P.S. Please understand that in my view, there are different degrees of censorship. I'm not claiming that Tex Avery would have been sent to the Gulag if he had lived in the USSR; I'm claiming that the Soviet system would have prevented him from having any sort of distinguished career as a professional animator. He was a major success in the US because the American film industry was _comparatively less censored_ than the Soviet film industry. 
(There was definitely censorship of American movies, but the power of the censors was more limited, especially for smaller, low-budget studios working outside the Hollywood system.) 
P.P.S. The history of film censorship in America is rather complicated, but the ru.wikipedia article about the so-called Кодекс Хейса ("Hayes Code") has a good introduction to the topic. One important point is that Hollywood studios often engaged in "self-censorship" because they feared economic boycotts organized by conservative religious groups -- it wasn't always because the state was censoring the studios with the force of official law. (State censorship occurred too, especially in WW2, but the censorship in the US was more often the result of "market forces".)

----------


## Doomer

> I'm claiming that the Soviet system would have prevented him from having any sort of distinguished career as a professional animator. He was a major success in the US because the American film industry was _comparatively less censored_ than the Soviet film industry.

 Does that mean that he had no real creative talent rather than playing on "adult instincts"? 
It's hardly an achievement, I dare say.

----------


## maxmixiv

Что это за самоцензура такая? Море крови и куча костей в каждом втором фильме. Хотя старые американские фильмы мне нравятся.

----------


## it-ogo

> So, Soviet animators were free to produce violent cartoons for _adult_ audiences?

 You are recommended to see old (1967-1971) Soviet cartoon series on The Jungle Book. There are enough violence (especially in comparison with Disney version) like cutting off dog's tail and epic massacre in the battle between wolves and dogs. And overall tone is quite dark and cruel.  
It was intended for children. And children like it. 
And there are no cruel anecdotes about Mowgli.

----------


## Paul G.

> So, Soviet animators were free to produce violent cartoons for _adult_ audiences?

 Well, in fact they could resort to such technique only if it was really necessary. For example, in the famous parody cartoon "Ograblenie po..." an American-styled robbery (the first section) is shown like a very bloody action (you should take a look obligatory, it's amusing).
Anyway, there are not so many cartoons for adult audiences. Just a few cartoons maybe.

----------


## it-ogo

> Anyway, there are not so many cartoons for adult audiences. Just a few cartoons maybe.

 I think they are quite many, especially from the late USSR. 
- Many science fiction cartoons: Контакт, Полигон (BTW about violence), Контракт etc. etc.
- Cartoons were the most free art area for experiments. Will you tell me that Ежик в тумане was intended for children? ORLY?
They can say "This is for children" and produce all kinds of psychodelic insanity.
- Aesopian language, humor, satire... Великолепный Гоша, Фильм-фильм-фильм, Остров сокровищ... For children? Well... for children too.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## maxmixiv

Вспомнилось вдруг: 
Стоит мужик с табличкой "Карусел - 5 рублей". Нашлись желающие прокатиться, заплатили. Мужик расставил их вокруг себя и начал раскручивать над головой топор на верёвочке, и приговаривает: "Карусел, карусел, кто успел - тот присел!"

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Что это за самоцензура такая? Море крови и куча костей в каждом втором фильме. Хотя старые американские фильмы мне нравятся.

 The "Hollywood Self-Censorship" that I was talking about existed from the early 1930s until (officially) the late 1960s -- although the "peak years" of this self-censorship was during the 20-year period of 1935-1955 (approximately). And in the early 1960s, Hollywood slowly became more daring and experimental, and well-established directors began to challenge the authority of the industry's censors, although the so-called "Hays Code" was still officially in place. 
During the peak years of this self-censorship, there were many bestselling novels as well as stage dramas on Broadway dealing frankly with taboo subjects such as divorce, adultery, homosexuality, rape, and so forth. (Note that, in general, there were no government laws forbidding Broadway producers or book publishers from addressing such taboos!) But in the Hollywood "экранизации" of these books and plays, the details of the stories were often changed, as required by Hollywood's self-censorship code. 
For instance, the unhappy couple decides at the end of the film to stay married (although they divorced in the Broadway original); or the adulterous character in the film is given an "Anna Karenina"-style suicide ending that wasn't in the play; or in one case, a homosexual man was turned into a heterosexual who happened to be Jewish (so that a 1945 novel about a homophobic murder became a 1947 movie about an antisemitic murder), etc.  
But by the end of the 1960s, Hollywood studios abandoned this self-censorship code and instead developed a system of age-ratings for movies (originally G, M, R, X).

----------


## maxmixiv

> But by the end of the 1960s, Hollywood studios abandoned this self-censorship code and instead developed a system of age-ratings for movies (originally G, M, R, X).

 И, кажется, преуспели в коммерческом смысле. Но душевные фильмы попадаются всё реже.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Dark humor was always extremely popular among (Russian) kids from age 5 and onwards. I think most dark jokes I know I've learned before 14. ))
 Sometimes it was quite dark. There was a series of jokes about WW2 concentration camps, popular among younger kids (I told quite a few of them too). I remember just one, but the idea was the same, just details differed. The prisoners in these jokes were kids, too. Their remarks were always told in very high pitched voices.  ::   _Начальник концлагеря объявляет: 
- Сегодня мы будем есть котлеты!
- Ура! Ура!
- Ты, ты и...
- А можено я?!!
- Хорошо, и ты. Пойдете на фарш. 
Concentration camp commander makes an announcement:
- Today we'll eat meatballs!
- Yay!
- You, you and....
- Can I?!!
- Ok, and you.. will be minced meat._  
 A bunch of jokes about dystrophics were good conversation starters in kindergarten and first grades of primary school (and they were not even considered dark). Only now, when I think that they were echoes of famines, they seem a little morbid.   _Дистрофики в палате играют в прятки. Одного ищут, и никак не могут найти. Наконец он выходит из-за швабры.
Остальные дистрофики: 
- Так нечестно! Мы же догововаривались за толстыми предметами не прятаться!_

----------


## gRomoZeka

(contd) 
Later there were some pretty funny Stalin jokes. A classic one (told in a thick Georgian accent):  _Сталин делает доклад. Вдруг в зале кто-то чихнул.
- Кто чихнул? (молчание)
- Первый ряд, встать. Расстрелять! 
- Кто чихнул? (молчание)
- Второй ряд, встать. Расстрелять! (робкие апплодисменты)
- Кто чихнул? (снова молчание)
- Третий ряд, встать! Расстрелять! (бурная овация)
- Последний раз спрашиваю, кто чихнул?
- Я, я! Я чихнул! (рыдания)
- Будьте здоровы, товарищ 
Stalin makes a speech. Suddenly someone sneezes.
- Who's sneezed? (Silence)
- First row, stand up! Execute them!
- Who's sneezed? (Silence)
- Second row, stand up! Execute them! (weak applause)
- Who's sneezed? (Silence again)
- Third row, stand up! Execute them! (standing ovation)
- I'm asking one last time, who's sneezed?
- Me, me! (sobbing)
- God bless you, comrade!_

----------


## it-ogo

> _
> - God bless you, comrade!_

 This kind of humor wasn't in original.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> This kind of humor wasn't in original.

 It means "Будьте здоровы!" А что по-твоему там должно быть?

----------


## it-ogo

Я знаю, но упоминание Бога и "товарища" Сталиным в одной фразе - достаточно крутой феномен.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Что поделаешь, если такое выражение. Из песни слова не выкинешь. По-моему, от этого шутка становится только ядренее. Хотя если найдется вариант перевода получше - можно и заменить, no problem.  ::  
А говорить, что этого не было в оригинале - все равно, что утверждать, что анекдот неправильно рассказан (например, должен был быть совсем другой конец).

----------


## Paul G.

> Я знаю, но упоминание Бога и "товарища" Сталиным в одной фразе - достаточно крутой феномен.

 А что здесь крутого или странного? Сталин имел религиозное образование и был осведомленным в вопросах богословия. Поэтому упоминание Бога выглядит вполне естественно, придает даже некую глубину.
В любом случае "God" можно выкинуть, а оставить только "bless you".

----------


## translationsnmru

Можно сказать просто "Bless you". Без "God". Так, в общем-то, обычно и говорят, когда кто-то чихает.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Можно сказать просто "Bless you". Без "God". Так, в общем-то, обычно и говорят, когда кто-то чихает.

 Верно, верно. Просто мне показалось, что вариант с Богом был уместнее. Сталин, самолично благославляющий подчиненных (у меня такая ассоциация, хоть Бог там и подразумевается), это уже перебор. :Р 
Надеюсь, это не принципиально, и из контекста и оригинала всем понятно, что имелось в виду.

----------


## Eric C.

> Верно, верно. Просто мне показалось, что вариант с Богом был уместнее. Сталин, самолично благославляющий подчиненных (у меня такая ассоциация, хоть Бог там и подразумевается), это уже перебор. :Р 
> Надеюсь, это не принципиально, и из контекста и оригинала всем понятно, что имелось в виду.

 The blessed "comrade" was probably too sad not to have been executed by a personal order of His Majesty.

----------


## Seraph

> I think they are quite many, especially from the late USSR. 
> - Many science fiction cartoons: Контакт, Полигон (BTW about violence), Контракт etc. etc.
> - Cartoons were the most free art area for experiments. Will you tell me that Ежик в тумане was intended for children? ORLY?
> They can say "This is for children" and produce all kinds of psychodelic insanity.
> - Aesopian language, humor, satire... Великолепный Гоша, Фильм-фильм-фильм, Остров сокровищ... For children? Well... for children too.

 There are thousands of Soviet cartoons, and very glad I am to have seen so many good ones!  In my opinion, they leave the west behind.  From Гаф to Веселая Карусель, all kinds of children's ones, and ones like  to Кто расскажет небылицу?,  Халиф-айст, Вперед время!, and on and on.  So many great works of art, a cultural treasure.  Even one Kafka could perhaps like, Айнудизм.

----------


## Eric C.

As for the black humor... I used to have a truly terrifying example of the Russian black humor, but I lost the original story, so basically, this is what it was about, in English.  _A little boy comes home from school. His dad says, "let's go fishing". The boy says, "no, I'm in a bad mood, leave me alone" The dad says, "how dare you speak to me like this? You're coming with me!!!" The boy says, "ok"; so they get to the river, and the dad notices he's left the bait at home, so he says, "go back to the house and get the bait". The boy says, "ok", he returns to the house and sees the neighbor is having sex with his mom; the boy runs away to the river and says, "look, I saw our neighbor, and he said he had lost his axe; why don't you go bring him one?" The dad says, "hm, ok", he takes an axe and goes to the house; the boy outruns him using a shorter path, he goes to the neighbor and says, "look, my dad knows everything, he's coming to you with an axe, you see him?" And the neighbor thinks he's toast anyway, so he takes a shotgun and shoots himself; then, the boy goes to his mom, and says, "dad knows everything, he just killed the neighbor with an axe and he's going for you"; his mom sees her husband with an axe and thinks she's dead, so she runs out of the house, runs over to the pond, and drowns herself; then the boy waits for his dad and says, "you see what you @sshole did? mom said she couldn't take you anymore and drowned herself, even the neighbor said he couldn't take you either and shot himself". And his dad goes nuts, he runs into the house, ties up a rope and hangs himself... Finally, the boy is sitting on a rock and thinking, "was the fishing trip really worth it? I told him I was in a bad mood..."_

----------


## gRomoZeka

> _ Finally, the boy is sitting on a rock and thinking, "was the fishing trip really worth it? I told him I was in a bad mood..."_

 LOL
It's a joke about Vovochka, I'd say he's a darker Russian version of Bart Simpson. There are a few lines about him in English Wiki:   

> Vovochka is the Russian equivalent of Little Johnny. He interacts with his school teacher, Maria Ivanovna (shortened to Marivanna; a stereotypical teacher's name). "Vovochka" is a diminutive form of Vladimir, creating the "little boy" effect. His fellow students bear similarly diminutive names. This "little boy" name is used in contrast with Vovochka's wisecracking, adult, often obscene statements.  _In biology class, the teacher draws a cucumber on the blackboard: "Children, could someone tell me what is this?"
>  Vovochka raises his hand: "It's a dick, Marivanna!" The teacher bursts into tears and runs out.
>  In a minute the principal rushes in: "All right, what did you do now? Which one of you brought Maria Ivanovna to tears? And who the hell drew that dick on the blackboard?"_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> А что здесь крутого или странного? Сталин имел религиозное образование и был осведомленным в вопросах богословия. Поэтому упоминание Бога выглядит вполне естественно, придает даже некую глубину.
> В любом случае "God" можно выкинуть, а оставить только "bless you".

 Or you could translate "Будьте здоровы!" with "_Gesundheit_!", which has no religious meaning and is universally understood by English speakers. 
(Although, perhaps, it would sound very strange for Stalin to use a German word!)

----------


## Полуношник

> Я знаю, но упоминание Бога и "товарища" Сталиным в одной фразе - достаточно крутой феномен.

 А как же знаменитое "братья и сёстры"?

----------


## it-ogo

> А как же знаменитое "братья и сёстры"?

 God not found. 
В двадцатые-тридцатые была кампания по истреблению из речи слов и устойчивых оборотов, имеющих религиозное происхождение.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В двадцатые-тридцатые была кампания по истреблению из речи слов и устойчивых оборотов, имеющих религиозное происхождение.

 Да неужели. Между тем сам Сталин спокойно их употреблял, и даже в положительном ключе (мол, метко сказано):  

> Всякие бывают люди на свете, всякие бывают деятели на свете. Есть люди, о которых не скажешь, кто он такой, то ли он хорош, то ли он плох, то ли мужественен, то ли трусоват, то ли он за народ до конца, то ли он за врагов народа. Есть такие люди и есть такие деятели. Они имеются и у нас, среди большевиков. [...] О таких неопределённых людях и деятелях также довольно метко говорится у нас в народе: «так себе человек — ни рыба, ни мясо», *«ни богу свечка, ни чёрту кочерга»*. Я не могу сказать с полной уверенностью, что среди кандидатов в депутаты (я очень извиняюсь перед ними, конечно) и среди наших деятелей не имеется людей, которые напоминают скорее всего политических обывателей, которые напоминают по своему характеру, по своей физиономии людей такого типа, о которых говорится в народе: *«ни богу свечка, ни чёрту кочерга»*. 
> — _Речь на предвыборном собрании избирателей Сталинского избирательного округа города Москвы 11 декабря 1937 года в Большом театре.— газета «Правда», 12 декабря 1937 года.— цит. по: И. В. Сталин. Сочинения, т. 14, сс. 308—309._ Источник

  Ну или "Артиллерия - бог войны". Говорил же, и не подавился.

----------


## it-ogo

> Да неужели. Между тем сам Сталин спокойно их употреблял, и даже в положительном ключе (мол, метко сказано):  
>  Ну или "Артиллерия - бог войны". Говорил же, и не подавился.

 Таки да. Кампания скорее к 20-м относилась.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> God not found. 
> В двадцатые-тридцатые была кампания по истреблению из речи слов и устойчивых оборотов, имеющих религиозное происхождение.

 Спасибо *Благодарю вас* за вашей двѢ*е* копѢ*е*йки, гражданинъ!

----------


## Doomer

> Спасибо *Благодарю вас* за вашей двѢ*е* копѢ*е*йки, гражданинъ!

 ваши

----------

